# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اوبو سوفت ويير(OPPO Software)  التسريب الأحدث للهاتف Oppo Reno Ace يظهر لنا التصميم وسرعة تقنية الشحن SuperVOOC 2.0

## mohamed73

من المقرر أن تُعلن شركة Oppo عن الهاتف Oppo Reno Ace الجديد في اليوم  10 من شهر أكتوبر الجاري، والآن حصلنا على صور واقعية جديدة تستعرض لنا  مظهر الهاتف بالإضافة إلى تقنية الشحن السريع التي يتمتع بها الهاتف. Oppo  Reno Ace سيضم مواصفات رائدة تشمل شاشة تمتاز بمعدل تحديث يبلغ 90Hz،  ومعالج ثماني النوى من طراز +Snapdragon 855، والشحن السريع بقوة 65W.     
 سيضم الهاتف Oppo Reno Ace شاشة AMOLED بحجم 6.5 إنش وبدقة +FullHD  تمتاز بقطع صغير في الجزء الأوسط العلوي من أجل الكاميرا الأمامية التي  تبلغ دقتها 16 ميغابكسل علمًا أن هذه الشاشة تضم أيضًا مستشعر بصمات  الأصابع. وبصرف النظر عن ذلك، فالهاتف Oppo Reno Ace سيضم كذلك أربع  كاميرات في الواجهة الخلفية تمتاز الكاميرا الأساسية فيها بدقة 48  ميغابكسل، في حين تمتاز الكاميرا المُقربة بدقة 13 ميغابكسل، والكاميرا  الواسعة الزاوية بدقة 8 ميغابكسل، والكاميرا المسؤولة عن إستشعار معلومات  العمق بدقة 2 ميغابكسل.    
  الصور التي تم نشرها على شبكة الإنترنت تشير إلى أن تقنية الشحن السريع  الجديدة 65W SuperVOOC 2.0 في الهاتف Oppo Reno Ace سمحت بنقل مؤشر الطاقة  في البطارية من 15% إلى 16% في غضون 10 ثواني. وتُظهر الصور الأخرى أن  الهاتف Oppo Reno Ace يستطيع بلوغ نسبة 75% في غضون 25 دقيقة. خذ بعين  الإعتبار أن الهاتف Oppo Reno Ace يضم بطارية بسعة 4000mAh.

----------


## liahuos

شكرا :Embarrassment:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

